# Einen Filter mit "screnmatic" (Roll-Spalt-Sieb) selber bauen?



## Vespabesitzer (4. Aug. 2008)

Hallo,

Es gibt ja von O*se einen speziellen Filter mit dem rollendem blauem Sieb
http://www.mtdirekt.de/bilder/o57127.jpg

Der kostet ja auch ein paar Euros,..
und so mancher baut sich seinen "Biologie-Filter" ja sonst auch selbst,..

Ich habe es nebenan schon einmal gefragt,..

Den Rollfilter bekommt man ja auch für ca. 200 Euro als Zubehör separat. (inkl. Motor,.. laufig denke ich),...

Sollte es da keinen Sinn machen,.. wenn man das Teil fertig kauft, dann aber auf einen Selbstbaufilter aufsetzt?!

Denn ich finde generell das Prinzip klasse,...  (o.k. der Einlaufstrahl sollte gefächert werden, dass sollte aber machbar sein)

o.k. wenn ich das Rad dann aber neu erfinden muss, .. muss ich halt doch lieber 400 Euro extra drauflegen, um den fertigen Filter zu bekommen...

Sieht da jemand eine Chance, im Selbstbau was draus zu machen  
oder soll ich´s besser gleich vergessen,.. 

danke  mfG. Micha


----------



## Olli.P (4. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Einen Filter mit "screnmatic" (Roll-Spalt-Sieb) selber bauen?*

Hi Micha,

ich kenne den Filter nicht, bin halt mehr der Basteltyp............ 

Wie groß ist die Siebfläche  
Was ist das für ein Sieb Edelstahl oder doch PVC/Kunststoff???


----------



## Vespabesitzer (4. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Einen Filter mit "screnmatic" (Roll-Spalt-Sieb) selber bauen?*

Hey Olli,..

ist quasi ein Filtersieb als "Fliessband" aus Kunststoff  (klar, was aus Edelstahl ist immer besser)
sieht man aber auch hier ganz gut:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ni7fGq9qAVY
(ich hoffe You tube Links sind im Forum erlaubt ?)

Der Filter (18er) ist ja 792x592x530,.. da das Sieb ca. 50% ausmacht schätze ich also mal 36cm Siebfläche...

Je nach Selbstbau-Filter denke ich, dass man mit ca. 60cm Platz (inkl. Auffangbecken (wenn es rechteckig ist) auskommt ?!

mfG. MIcha


----------



## Olli.P (4. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Einen Filter mit "screnmatic" (Roll-Spalt-Sieb) selber bauen?*

Hi Micha,

eine genauere Maßangabe (LxB) wäre schon hilfreich......... 

Ja ich habe mir das Video angesehen.  

Aber viel Wasser geht da wohl nicht drüber...

Es wäre interessant zu wissen, wie viel der wohl insgesamt schafft.

Bei mir gehen da jetzt so ca. 16000L/h drüber.

Und weil ich wohl noch nicht die richtige Strömung im Teich hatte, ist da z.Zt. ca. alle 5-6 Stunden reinigen angesagt. 

Jedoch bin ich immer noch guter Dinge, dass wenn ich den gröbsten Dreck aus dem Teich raus habe, die Reinigunsintervalle größer werden.


----------



## Vespabesitzer (4. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Einen Filter mit "screnmatic" (Roll-Spalt-Sieb) selber bauen?*

Hey Olli

wenn mehr Wasser,.. dann braucht man auch die große Box,..
ist aber eigentlich das gleiche "Nachrüstset" von der Größe her,..

und der 36er Filter schaft (angegebene 23.000 l/min)
http://www.oase-livingwater.com/cap...xMjU3Ijt9&display_group=1423&Art_key_art=5364

ich habe zu wenig Erfahrung (um beim Kauf zu sparen, und nur den Nachrüstsatz,also Motor mit blauem Fliessband zu kaufen),..
dann aber  x-Stunden mit guten oder weniger guten Ideen den Rest selber zu machen.

Wenn jemand mit viel Erfahrung sowas macht,.. würde ich mich wenn es Erfolgsversprechend ist, mit "dranhängen",
wenn nicht,.. (muss) kaufe ich so´n Ding Anfang September,..

mfG. Micha


----------



## Olli.P (4. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Einen Filter mit "screnmatic" (Roll-Spalt-Sieb) selber bauen?*

Hi Micha,

ich sehe das/den Screenmatic auf den Links immer nur Eingebaut in der O..e Box.
Da ist es sehr schwer sich einige Gedanken zu machen wie man das Ding woanders einbauen kann......... 

Ich meine Bezüglich Aufbau und Befestigung usw......

So wird das nix.


----------



## firehunter (4. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Einen Filter mit "screnmatic" (Roll-Spalt-Sieb) selber bauen?*

Gibt es evtl. mal einen Link zu dem Nachrüstset? Am besten mit Handbuch / Einbauanleitung


----------



## simon (4. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Einen Filter mit "screnmatic" (Roll-Spalt-Sieb) selber bauen?*

hallo micha
eigentlich ist der nur mit den 2 blauen klips seitlich in 2 schlitze eingeklipst.
also die beiden schlitze in ne platte zu machen dürfte kein thema sein.
problematischer wird da schon der auffangkorb der dahintergehört.
auch die wasserfächerung dürfte ein WENIG mehr handwerkliches geschick erfordern.
ich hab sonen biotec hier mit sc..........
falls du bilder brauchst(genaue details) oder sonstwas schreibs hier oder pn
gruss simon


----------



## Vespabesitzer (7. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Einen Filter mit "screnmatic" (Roll-Spalt-Sieb) selber bauen?*

Hallo 
Noch jemand eine Idee zum selberbauen...
(nicht die Rollfilter-Einheit,.. sondern der Filter dadrunter) ??

wenn nicht,.. dann kauf ich mir nächste Woche "das KOMPLETTE Original"  

mfg. Micha


----------



## firehunter (7. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Einen Filter mit "screnmatic" (Roll-Spalt-Sieb) selber bauen?*

Naja, Ideen vielleicht, aber da ich den Nachrüstsatz nicht habe, ist das schwierig. An sich würde ich das so machen wie bei den "normalen" Eigenbau Filtern. Z.B. bei einem biologischen Filter z.B. 3 Regentonnen mit __ Hel-X und dann einfach auf die erste Tonne dieses Screenmatic draufbasteln. Wie das im einzelnen gehen könnte würde ich mir aber überlegen wenn ich Tonnen und Nachrüstsatz hier habe.

Da ich aber gerade einen Siebfilter selber baue, kommt das für mich nicht in Betracht.
Einzig was ich schon gelernt habe, dass das Volumen des Originals doch sehr klein ist. Für einen biologischen Filter ist das nur für sehr kleine Teiche sinnvoll.


----------



## Vampyr (7. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Einen Filter mit "screnmatic" (Roll-Spalt-Sieb) selber bauen?*

warum willst du unbdeingt dieses überteuerte Plastikförderband haben?
Bau dir doch einfach nen normalen Bogensiebfilter, der funktioniert genau so, nur, dass das Sieb (bei eBay für 30€ 1000x600) schräg angeordnet ist und so der Dreck nicht abtransportiert werden muss, sondern die Schwerkraft das erledigt.

Den kannst du dir dann auch passend zu zu nem Regentonnenfilter oder sonstwas bauen.

Hier im Forum findest du soviele Informationen und du willst denen unnütz Geld in den Rachen werfen.


----------



## matzeed7 (7. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Einen Filter mit "screnmatic" (Roll-Spalt-Sieb) selber bauen?*

also ich versuch auch mal meinen Vorschlag loszuwerden.....

Also da es ja nun die Screenmaticeinheit als zubejör gibt ist schon gut es gibt aber auch den ganzen rest als zubehör, also auch die Auffangschale, dh
Biotec12/18
Siebhalter für 36€ 

oder für den 

Biotec36 
Siebhalter  56€

vielleicht noch mit dem orig. Abstreifer mit Bürsten 14€
Schmutzkorb ca 13€    12/18/36 für alles ein Preis



der Rest der Konstroktion ist Dir überlassen


----------



## Vespabesitzer (9. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Einen Filter mit "screnmatic" (Roll-Spalt-Sieb) selber bauen?*

Hey Matze..

hmm,.. ich wollte ja nicht den kompletten Oase Filter nachbauen sondern nur den Vorteil des automatischen Reinigens nutzen und
vielleicht zum gleichem (oder kleinerem ) Preis einen (möglicht noch besseren)Filter selber bauen,..

Da ich aber kein "Koi-aner" bin,.. werde ich mal gucken wie die Filterfunktion von meinem Filtergraben funktioniert.. (und das auch im Herbst und Frühjahr)
und bei zuviel Algengedöns den Filter komplett kaufen und da hinter schalten..

@Vampyr: hmm.. ich bin von einem Bogensiebfilter nicht ganz so angetan,..
mein Filter soll möglichst 6 Wochen ohne jedes zutun,.. funktinieren
(vielleicht hätte ich aber auch Spass an einem Bogenfilter mit automatisierten Spülfunktion mit Ventilen etc  und Zeitsteuerung

Danke aber für die Antworten,..
Habe aktuell meine Folie bestellt und hoffe in 2 Wochen Wasser im Teich zu haben  

mfG. Micha


----------



## Vampyr (10. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Einen Filter mit "screnmatic" (Roll-Spalt-Sieb) selber bauen?*

Hast du schonmal an einen Sifi wie den hier gedacht?







Der hat mich rund 100€ an Material und wenige Stunden Arbeitszeit gekostet.
Dass die Reinigung dabeidurch die Pumpe passiert, dürfte klar sein.


Aber nochmal zu deinem System im Vergleich zum Bogensieb. Der Einzige Unterschied ist die Anordnung des Siebes und die damit notwendige Abfuhr des Drecks. Ein schöner Werbegag für unbedachte Kunden.
Dieses Sieb verstopft genau so schnell wie ein Bogensieb, nur dass bei letzterem der Dreck automatisch vom Sieb rutscht.
Das Reinigungsintervall (ausleeren des Korbes) ist von der Korbgröße abhänig.

Das Sieb kann bei beiden systemen gleich schnell verstopfen (im Gegensatz zum Sifi).


----------



## firehunter (10. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Einen Filter mit "screnmatic" (Roll-Spalt-Sieb) selber bauen?*

Hmm ... also zumindest mir ist nicht klar wie die Reinigung funktioniert. Könntest Du das (noch mal) kurz erklären?


----------



## Vampyr (10. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Einen Filter mit "screnmatic" (Roll-Spalt-Sieb) selber bauen?*

klar, ist ganz simpel.
Das Wasser strömt von außen durch den Filter und der Dreck kommt nicht durch. Ist klar.
Nun befindet sich in der 2. tonne eine Pumpe, welche das vorgefilterte Wasser ansaugt und durch den Schlauch wieder zurück in den Filter drückt.
In dem Filter ist ein spülrotor. Dieser wird durch den Pumpendruck in Drehung versetzt und spült verunreinigungen aus dem Filtergewebe.
Der Dreck setzt sich auf dem Grund der Tonne ab und kann abgelassen oder abgesaugt (je nach konstruktion) werden.


----------



## Vespabesitzer (10. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Einen Filter mit "screnmatic" (Roll-Spalt-Sieb) selber bauen?*



			
				Vampyr schrieb:
			
		

> Aber nochmal zu deinem System im Vergleich zum Bogensieb. Der Einzige Unterschied ist die Anordnung des Siebes und die damit notwendige Abfuhr des Drecks. Ein schöner Werbegag für unbedachte Kunden.
> Dieses Sieb verstopft genau so schnell wie ein Bogensieb, nur dass bei letzterem der Dreck automatisch vom Sieb rutscht..



Hallo Vampyr,..

jau,.. deine "Tonne" habe ich schon im Nachbarbeitrag gesehen und finde ich auch total gut,.. (übrigens auch deinen Teich  )

sowas wollte ich mir auch früher schon bauen, (wo man noch in einer Firma gearbeitet hat, wo man sich tolle Sachen aus Edelstahl selber bauen kann  ),
heute kann ich leider nicht mehr auf eine gewerbliche Werkstatt zurück greifen,..

klar, dein Edelstahl-Sifi ist mit dem O*se Platik-Sieb nicht vergleichbar, aber im Gegensatz zum Bogensieb "dreht" sich das Plastik-Förderband und
schiebt mechanisch den größten Dreck runter,..

hmm,... ich weiss nicht, aber im "Kauf-Filterbereich" habe ich keinen besseren Filter in der 500-600Euro Klasse gefunden,...
in 2-3 Wochen wird bestellt    mal gucken, ob ich mir bis dahin doch noch was anderes in den Kopf setze  

mfG. Micha

PS: @vampyr,..   bei dem Aschenbecher,.. verpulverst du aber das ganze gesparrte    :smoki


----------



## Vampyr (10. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Einen Filter mit "screnmatic" (Roll-Spalt-Sieb) selber bauen?*

Hi Macha,
danke der Komplimente, aber den Sifi haben wir in der privaten Werkstatt meines bekannten gebaut. Mehr als ein wenig Material, Erfahrung und ein WIG-Schweißgerät braucht man dazu nicht.
man kann das ganze (wie auch der komerziell vertriebene) aus PE oder einem anderen Kunststoff bauen. Das sollte dann auch der Hobby-heimwerker hinbekommen. Material und Kleber gibts im Baumarkt. Hilfe wenn nötig hier.

Wenn du handwerklich nicht so geschickt bist, bekommst du auch einen Sifi ab 400€. Und den würde ich deinem Exemplar auf jeden Fall vorziehen.
siehe hier.


Nochmal zum Bogensiebfilter als günstigste Variante.
Das von dir angebrachte Argument mit dem abtransport will ich auch nicht so stehen lassen. Denn beim BSF rutscht der Dreck durch die Schwerkraft nach unten oder wird vom zulaufenden Wasser runtergespült.

Der einzige Nachteil des BSF und deines Systems ist es, dass das Sieb verstopfen kann. das ist aber bei der Siebfläche beinahe zu vernachlässigen.

fazit: das Einzige, was deinen favoriten vom BSF unterscheidet ist der Preis und die Betriebskosten(motor)

Wenn du magst, kann ich dir gerne Tipps und Ratschläge geben, wie du dir einen Sifi bauen kannst. Falls nicht, würde ich wie gesagt, den gekauften Sifi deiner Variante vorziehen.

Gruß
Christoph

P.S. fast jeder hat ein Laser, bei mir ist es das Rauchen und das lasse ich mir auch nicht so schnell ausreden. (Ach ja und der kaffee)
P.P.S. über einen Beitrag im Nachbarthread würde ich mich auch freuen.
da fehlen mir noch ein paar Meinungen, kreative Ideen und Verbesserungsvorschläge


----------



## Vespabesitzer (13. Aug. 2008)

*ich hab´s mal testweise gekauft *

  so,..hab´s nicht sein lassen können,.. 

konnte den 185 Euro nicht wiederstehen,..   
Habe mir den Umbausatz gekauft,.. (ausser Filter auch alles komplett: Auffangschale, Netzteil, Unterteil)
 

Wenn man den Stecker in die Dose steckt,.. läuft das Band planmässig an (ca. 30-40% vom Band,.. dann läuft es sogar ein Stück zurück, um am
Abstreifer "Moke" abzustreifen),. und das wiederholt sich dann alle 30 Minuten.

Ich bau mir das Dingen erstmal testweise auf eine Plastik-Kiste, ohne jeden weiteren Biofilter,.. mal gucken was da so raus gefischt wird,..
(wenn der Teich in 2-3 Wochen auch Wasser hat   )

Der praktische seitliche Wasser Ein/und Auslauf würde dann eine automatische Ventilsteuerung mit dann noch z.B. 1täglich Auffangschalenreinigen ermöglichen   dolle Sache (wenns klappt   )
mfG. Micha


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (14. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Einen Filter mit "screnmatic" (Roll-Spalt-Sieb) selber bauen?*

und wie spülst du dann das sieb sauber ? HT Rohr mit Löchern durch ne Eurobox schieben , Sieb drunter  + Ablauf zum Teich drunter einbauen ?

Bin mal gespannt wie es aussehen wird, freu mich auf Foodooos


----------



## matzeed7 (15. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Einen Filter mit "screnmatic" (Roll-Spalt-Sieb) selber bauen?*

Also ich hoffe auch mal auf Bilder.....


----------



## Vespabesitzer (15. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Einen Filter mit "screnmatic" (Roll-Spalt-Sieb) selber bauen?*



			
				69pflanzenfreund69 schrieb:
			
		

> und wie spülst du dann das sieb sauber ? HT Rohr mit Löchern durch ne Eurobox schieben , Sieb drunter  + Ablauf zum Teich drunter einbauen ?
> 
> Bin mal gespannt wie es aussehen wird, freu mich auf Foodooos



  o.k. wird aber noch etwas dauern,..
ich will ersteinmal den Teich fertig kriegen     (war nur das letzte Teil bei eb*y, daher wollte ich noch vorher zuschlagen)

Ich gehe davon aus,.. dass die Feinstoffe durch meinen kommenden  Filtergraben "entsorgt" werden,..
den Rest (wie ein paar Algen),.. soll dann durch das O*ase Sieb gefiltert werden,..

wie gesagt,.. das Ddingen reinigt sich permanent selbst,.. (da es alle 1/2h über den Abstreifer abläuft, im Motor ist fertig eine Zeitstufe eingebaut),..
ich werde nur noch Wasser, wie bei einer Staubsaugerdüse gefächtert drauf laufen lassen und in einer Kunststoffbox das Wasser wieder auffangen und zurück leiten.

Die Schmutzschale kann man dann regelmässig (alle 3-4Wochen?!) auskippen,..
mal gucken ob ich dafür noch eine Spülung "automatisiere"

mfG


----------

